# KISS large sump filter design



## leonroy (Sep 4, 2009)

Applying the KISS principles to sump design I've produced what I'm hoping is a simple, and effective sump design:










It's for a 220L freshwater tank which is currently in the planning stages. I intend to have the sump handle all filtration and retire the two canister filters I currently have running (Fluval FX5 and Eheim 2078).

Will the design provide greater filtration? 

Any comments and criticism much appreciated.


----------

